# My 200SX SE-R (56K Warning)



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Here is my ride! 1997 200SX SE-R. Its a work in progress and should be ready for engine bay pics in the near future.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice ride !

should get some crystal heads and corners to spice up the look a tad.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

very nice, love the color :banana: :banana:


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

very clean sweet color
love the wheels
what suspension upgrades do you have?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

OMG! Someone cut your bumper!! Hah, I guess thats what has to be done for that beautiful FMIC.

And what exactly did you do with that line by the door and rear panel? Remove that piece and get holes filled and painted?

And the color is spectacular, do you have like metallic in there too? It looks sparkly. 

You should paint your tails though, get rid of the orange, that would make the rear end look better and just match the paint a little more.

Youre car is a wonderful combination of simple things, im really liking it.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Your 200 is one of the cleanest i've seen. I'm really liking the color, along with the wheels too. The FMIC makes the car look dangerous. Nice.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

simply flawless


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

My car has the full prototype Tein SS kit for suspension along with full Energy bushings. This is about as flashy as the outside will get. No bling bling grills or lights or anything to far from stock. The real magic is under the hood which I will post pics of in the near future.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *
> And what exactly did you do with that line by the door and rear panel? Remove that piece and get holes filled and painted?
> *


Youre just gonna leave your bumper like that?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice from nice,
However where is the beam that fits behind the bumper fascia. It was that bar between where your IC is now and the urethane front.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

^Look closely in first pic, its still there (If thats what I think it is) but its cut. Its clearer in the second pic.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*drool*


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

The bumper re-inforcement has been cut to accomodate the intercooler.


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Gorgeous car man... Good job...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

badass car. How much HP you making with the turbo n all?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> *This is about as flashy as the outside will get. No bling bling grills or lights or anything to far from stock. The real magic is under the hood which I will post pics of in the near future. *


AMEN to that!!!
The bumper is perfectly fine


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Glad to see you back in a B14 Ryan... it's been too long.  Great job on the 200. Same kit underneath?


----------



## Demagogue (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow, that is exactly what my is gunna look like. What turbo upgrade u get? FMax?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow.... so nice!


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Demagogue said:


> *Wow, that is exactly what my is gunna look like. What turbo upgrade u get? FMax? *


Complete custom setup using an FMAX manifold. T3/T04E and some other goodies!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

another _fast_ AZ car :thumbup:


----------

